# What's going on here?



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Having recently inherited a tank from a friend, I went to change the filter cartridge (which was the wrong kind for the filter) and found this: 


Some kind of eggs, right? The choices are angelfish or loach (red-fin, I think). Or snail. Obviously they were not laid directly on the filter medium, so...
What do you think they are?
Do you think they're viable? (I've kept the removed filter cartridge submerged in water.)
How did they get there, and are there likely more in the tank?

Any thoughts are much appreciated!

Suzanne


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Are the Angels and Loaches the only critters and how many? What type of snail?


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm thinking they are most likely Angel eggs. And if they were sucked into the filter they probably dead. But it wouldnt hurt to try. Did you ask your friend if he ever bred them?

DJ


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for your replies!

Full contents of the tank:
2 angelfish
2 of what I think are red-fin loaches
1 queen loach
2 loaches of unknown (but different) varieties, eel-like shape (see gallery for photos, but they hide a lot!)
1 plecostamus

I haven't asked, but I'm fairly sure he had never done any (intentional) breeding before.

I don't know what kind of snails they are, here's a pic (and there's another in my gallery):


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

When i looked at the pictures in your gallery i saw 3 more eggs on a plant leaf. The picture with the head of one of the clown loaches.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Those are Malaysian trumpet snails, they have live young, they don't lay eggs. Other than that I can't help.


----------

